# I've been thinking.



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

If there are any attorneys out there. please weigh in on this one. I've been wondering why states, counties, townships and individuals don't sue or countersue the far left animal worshipers? 
The reasons are many. Financial loss (beaver damage, livestock damage, etc.), harassment, libel, slander. Invasion of privacy (hunter harassment). False accusations (the old trap with teeth lie). False soliciting of funds (telling contributers their money is helping animals). Why don't relatives of mountain lion victims sue the humane society of united states, peta, and the other organizations that put an end to lion hunting? Is it because they are nonprofit organizations? If thats a protection from legal action I hereby suggest we all from some nonprofit organizations devoted to the conservation of our natural resources. We will use hunting, trapping and fishing as our tools to do the job.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

what exactly is your question? peta may be non profit...but ever womnder how they have the money to make stickers? make t shirts? and travel from oregon to D.C. to complain about KFC?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Sign up pal. It's free.
http://www.trcp.org/insidethetrcp.aspx
Burl


----------

